# Goldenrod



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

after the flower dries out and looks like this, http://www.pbase.com/lindarocks/image/36331424, cut down the plant, stuff it into a bag, and shake the seed off into the bag. if you don't want to do that, try googling goldenrod seed, there's a lot of places to buy it. this, goldenrod (solidago virgaurea) http://www.indigenousremedies.com/files/Goldenrod.jpg
is the most common here.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Another option would be to move your bees to a location such as a farm that is no longer in operation. We have in our area many small family dairy farms that they no longer use the pastures / hay ffields (excuse the stutter) which grow into beautiful fields of goldenrod/ aster . Also a lot off the farmers in this area used to grow locust to use for fence posts ...Rick


----------

